# New suspenders on 2011 Eco



## Disco89 (Mar 3, 2020)

This was long overdue (180,000 miles on her), but social distancing and some spring like weather allowed me and my two boys (14,16) to tackle the job. 
From Rock Auto I grabbed two Bilstein shocks for the rear and two kyb quick struts and Moog swaybar links for the front. 
Shocks were a breeze. Front end took a bit more effort. Thankfully I had been spraying all bolts with penetrating fluid twice a day for 3 days. 
After an alignment, I got to really feel the difference. Wow. So impressed. Definitely recommend.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Thinking about doing the shocks on my 14 LT that has @ 75K. Waiting for warmer weather and automotive availaibility. The '14 is son's car and as I said in another post it is obvious we are very didfferent schedules. I could tell him to drive my '16 when I am doing it but just haven't had time yet.


----------



## Disco89 (Mar 3, 2020)

The shocks honestly took my 16 year old, who has very limited experience with anything mechanical, 25 minutes. I only had to help get the top shock mount off because the nut it was really rusted. A little heat and a visegrip on the shaft and they came off pretty easy. Give it a go.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

With that many miles the car will feel like new with new suspension.


----------



## Disco89 (Mar 3, 2020)

It actually feels and is better than new. The swaybar links are a definite improvement and the kyb struts have a slightly thicker spring than stock. The Bilstein shocks are better than stock.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Disco89 said:


> It actually feels and is better than new. The swaybar links are a definite improvement and the kyb struts have a slightly thicker spring than stock. The Bilstein shocks are better than stock.


Tomorrow I’m pulling the trigger on bilstien B14 coil overs, I’m also wanting to do all metal front sway bar links and add a rear Whiteline sway bar. Z link is nice but from what I hear it helps rotate the rear just a bit easier. Should help point the heavy diesel nose.


----------

